# Trivia 4/6



## luckytrim (Apr 6, 2020)

trivia 4/6
DID YOU KNOW...
Tigers have striped skin as well as striped fur.


1. Who are traditionally identified as the four Kings in a  deck of cards ?
(Bonus ; Which King goes with which suit ?)
2. In which country would you find the region of  Catalonia?
3. Where in your body would you find an osteocyte  ?
4. Name That Flick ;
Cornfields, Mount Rushmore, Mistaken identity....
5. The leavening agent in a soufflé is ...
  a. - Baking Power
  b. - Whipped egg whites
  c. - Baking Soda
  d. - Yeast
6. Connecting the Greenland Sea to the North and the Irminger  Sea to the 
South, the strait between Iceland and Greenland is named for  which European 
country?
  a. - Denmark
  b. - Norway
  c. - Finland
  d. - Iceland
7. What country would I probably be in if I saw matryoshkas in  the Airport 
Gift Shop ?
8. Which Irish city shares its name with a five-line poem  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
According to the King James version of the Holy Bible, the  names of the
three wise men were Gaspar, Melchior and Balthazar  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  David (Spades), Alexander (Clubs), Julius Caesar  (Diamonds), Charlemagne 
(Hearts)
2. Spain
3. In Your Bones
4.  North by Northwest
5. - b
6. - a
7. Russia
8. Limerick

CRAP !!
The story in Matthew 2:1-12 does not reveal the names of the  wise men/magi
nor even disclose how many there were. The number three is  traditionally
assumed because three gifts are mentioned in the text. Their  names were
assigned by tradition. Other speculation about these travelers  has been that
Melchior was a Persian, Gaspar an East Indian and Balthazar a  Babylonian.
Still other speculation is that one was old, one middle aged  and one very
young. The driver behind these imaginings is the wish to  present the magi as
representative of the whole world and all of the people in it.


----------

